
Hostile Domain Name Takeovers? - under_siege
Anyone with experience on hostile domain name takeovers care to share their experience and approaches to defending your domain&#x2F;s?<p>I am familiar with the nissan.com story.<p>Possibly facing something similar myself.  Trying to learn as much as I can before it gets serious.<p>Thanks.
======
jordhy
Go to namepros.com and search for this. Plenty of free content in those
forums.

~~~
under_siege
Thanks!

